# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  How to install TV antenna wall plug from scratch?

## drewy

Hi guys.  Need some expert help/advice here.  Just bought a rental place and to be let out soon.  Its an old house which does not have a TV wall antenna socket or TV antenna installed on roof.  Therefore, I need to have 1 wall antenna socket installed and hook up to an aerial TV antenna. 
Correct me if I am wrong, but is it possible for me to run the cable from roof space down wall cavity, cut out the plaster for the wall plate.  Then get antenna guy to fix up the wall socket and install TV antenna on roof and connect the cable which I have prepared for him.   
Should I get the antenna guy to do everything and roughly how much would it cost?  Would it save me money if I did the cable fishing myself but the antenna guy to connect everything up? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Bedford

> Correct me if I am wrong, but is it possible for me to run the cable from roof space down wall cavity, cut out the plaster for the wall plate.

  Yes.    

> Then get antenna guy to fix up the wall socket and install TV antenna on roof and connect the cable which I have prepared for him.

   No one wants to come and finish a job someone else has started.   

> Would it save me money if I did the cable fishing myself but the antenna guy to connect everything up?

  Probably not. 
You could try this mob...Professional Antenna Services.  0418 336 949 they have been around for years.  :Smilie:

----------


## drewy

Thanks Bedford.

----------

